# تعلم رموز البلاستيك



## ابو يوسف (9 يوليو 2009)

​
كثيراُ مانرى هذة العلامات على الاشياء المصنوعة من البلاستيك فهل نعلم معنها 
المثلث يعني أنه قابل للتدوير وإعادة التصنيع 
كل رقم داخل المثلث يمثل مادة بلاستيكية معينة ، والحروف هي أختصار لأسم البلاستيك المرادف للرقم في المثلث. 

الرقم 1 ​
آمن وقابل للتدوير .. يستخدم لعلب الماء والعصير والصودا وزبدة الفول السوداني 
مع الحذر من استخدام هذه العلب لأكثر من مرة ، لأنها مصنوعة لتستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط وتصبح سامة إذا أعيد تعبئتها 

الرقم 2 ​
آمن وقابل للتدوير .. يستخدم لعلب الشامبو والمنظفات ، الحليب ولعب الأطفال ويعتبر من أكثر انواع البلاستيك أماناً خصوصا الشفاف منه 

الرقم 3 ​ضار وسام اذا أستخدم لفترة طويلة وهو مايسمى بالفينيل أو ال pvc ، يستخدم في مواسير السباكة وستائر الحمام ، وكثيرا مايستخدم في لعب الأطفال وتغطية اللحوم والأجبان كبلاستيك شفاف لذا يجب الحذر من هذا النوع بالذات لأنه من أخطر أنواع البلاستيك وأرخصها لذا يستخدم بكثرة 

الرقم 4 ​
آمن نسبيا وقابل للتدوير ، يستخدم لصنع علب السيديات وبعض القوارير واكياس التسوق 

الرقم 5 ​
من أفضل انواع البلاستيك وأكثرها أمناً ، يناسب السوائل والمواد الباردة والحارة وغير ضار أبدا . يستخدم في صناعة حوافظ الطعام والصحون وعلب الأدوية وكل ما يتعلق بالطعام . أحرص على أن تكون كل مواعينك من هذا البلاستيك خصوصا علب طعام الأطفال المستخدمة لوجبة المدرسة وقارورة الماء المستخدمة لأكثر من مرة 

الرقم 6​

خطر وغير آمن ، وهو ما يسمى بpolystyrene أو الستايروفورم ، علب البرغر والهوت دوغ وأكواب الشاي اللي كأنها فلين والمستخدمة الى عهد قريب في مطاعم الوجبات السريعة العالمية عندنا ، مع العلم أنها منعت منذ أكثر من 20 سنه في أمريكا من قبل الحكومة وماك دونالدز توقف عن استخدامها منذ 1980 ,الحذر من هذه المادة ، والتي لا تزال تستخدم في المطاعم والبوفيهات الشعبية ، كذلك هذه المادة من أسباب نقص طبقة الأوزون لأنها تصنع بأستخدام غاز cfc الضار 

الرقم 7​هذا النوع لا يقع تحت أي تصنيف من الأنواع الستة السابقة ، وقد يكون عبارة عن خليط منها ، والأمر الأهم هنا أن كثير من الشركات العالمية بدأت تتجنبه بما فيها شركة toys r us الأمريكية للألعاب ، والتي تصنع كذلك رضاعات الأطفال . و لا تزال هذه المادة محط جدال بين الأوساط العلمية ,تجنب هذه المادة قدر الإمكان ، إلا إذا ذُكر عليها أنها خالية من مادة bpa الشفافة وتكتب على الرضاعات كما يلي bpa-free bottle.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 يوليو 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع .......


----------



## ابو يوسف (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (10 يوليو 2009)

*معني الأختصارات*

المعلومات المذكورة لا شك فب أهميتها.
فقط يا حبذا لو تم شرح الأختصارات الواردة.
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 فبراير 2010)




----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (20 فبراير 2010)

شو هلأبو يوسف ....... دماااااااااااار


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكرور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

*



*


*



* ​


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات والمستوحاه من دراسه مستفيضه في معرفه الانواع وفائده كل نوع ومضاره وفقكم الله لمثل هذه البحوث وان كانت قليله الاسطر لكنها عميقه المعنى ومره اخرى اقول وفقكم الله ونتمنى المزيد والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## mohmad89 (24 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في نصرة الإسلام والمسلمين


----------



## chemistry-man (24 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar majeed (29 مايو 2011)

مشكور على التوضيح


----------



## rajo (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم زدني وزدهم نورا على نور امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ابو يوسف كل مواضيعك مميزة وجميلة....


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ابو يوسف (20 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد ربيع (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل جميل جميل جميل جميل 
فكرة حلوة


----------



## ابو يوسف (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*اللهم زدني وزدهم نورا على نور امين يا رب العالمين*​


----------

